# iPad et connexion iTunes



## vegazvegaz (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai bien l'intention d'acquérir un iPad dès sa sortie mais j'ai une question : est-il possible de se connecter à partir de l'iTunes de l'iPad à l'iTunes de son iMac comme ça l'est depuis la sortie d'iTunes 9 ? Parce que ça change tout quand même


----------



## vegazvegaz (12 Avril 2010)

Personne ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris ta question, tu voudrais savoir si depuis ton iPad tu peux te connecter (via Wifi ? USB ?) sur l'iTunes sur ton Mac ?


----------



## vegazvegaz (12 Avril 2010)

yep exactement : en WIFI comme on peut le faire entre un PC et un iMac (par exemple) pour partager sa bibliothèque. Il me semble que c'est une fonction apparue avec iTunes 9 : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/whats-new/#home-sharing


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Non pas de home sharing possible ...
Pour avoir ta musique obligé de faire une synchro via iTunes.


----------



## MacSedik (12 Avril 2010)

pour le partage à domicile il faut que ça soit : d'un Mac à un Mac ou un Mac à PC.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------

pas d'iPhone ou d'iPod et donc iPad


----------



## vegazvegaz (12 Avril 2010)

ah les salauds Cette fonction aurait pris tout son sens avec l'iPad C pas grave, on installera AirVideo sur l'iPad


----------



## divaax (11 Mars 2011)

vegazvegaz a dit:


> ah les salauds Cette fonction aurait pris tout son sens avec l'iPad C pas grave, on installera AirVideo sur l'iPad


Bonjour, je viens de faire la mise a jour 4.3 sur ipad... et le partage a domicile est possible de mon imac a mon ipad donc....
il faut simplement créer un partage depuis itunes mac avec ses identifiants apple... et ensuite sur l'ipad aller dans réglages/ipod/partage a domicile... entrer ses memes identifiants...
retourner dans "ipod" sur l'ipad et choisissez ensuite la bibliothèque a afficher...
ca marche très bien..
voili voilou ^^


----------



## salamander (11 Mars 2011)

Tu déterres les vieux posts ! &#58389;

Le dernier message date de presque 1 an, à l'époque cette fonction n'existait pas, bien sur....


----------

